# Video of me doing 18 pull ups



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a video of me doing 18 pull ups in the gym.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Any reason you are only doing a partial movement? And any reason you are using your arms over your back?


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

No Full lock out? Body leaning forward?

Not full range of reps.

2 years ago? any relevance?

Well done on strength as still takes good core to do that


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Socks


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Any reason you are only doing a partial movement? And any reason you are using your arms over your back?


Because if he did full movement there would probably be less then 10 pull ups so no point boasting about it


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Good job.... but the socks.....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

well thats a part of my life i wont get back..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Socks





Aslan said:


> Good job.... but the socks.....


good ankle support is very important whilst doing pull ups.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

For more power in your pull ups


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

This is an odd thread.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I could prob do 30 if i had no weight on my legs..... :whistling: such a bitch!

oh yeah and *SOCKS!!!*


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I don't think the OP is ever coming back.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I managed half of one once, now I see how silly you look doing them I don`t feel so bad.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha gotta love the comments on youtube, random video of a guy in american football socks doing pull ups, and the comment underneath:

'Did you know George Bush did 9/11....'


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I can do 20 and dont think its that great... jesus christ fenton those socks


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I find the fact you left your house dressed like that more amazing then those weird ass pullups


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

If the op had worn trainer socks, i bet he could of done 20 easy


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I'm going to rep him for doing two exercises in one, pull ups, and ab crunches, get those knees a little higher though next time


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

must like the socks like that


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

the walking lunge video is a good watch dude got some moves


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

5 star thread *****


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

This is why I joined UK-M


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

nick-h said:


> the walking lunge video is a good watch dude got some moves


hahaha... that's brilliant :lol: Gotta be the most awkward looking lunge in the whole world.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

You should change gyms bud.

I could never go to a gym that doesn't have a squat rack...


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Oo dear them lunges


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

You guys are brutal man taking no prisoners just all out gunning poor felix :no:


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Wanna be carefull deadlifting like this, gonna tear your back up good and proper!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

> You guys are brutal man taking no prisoners just all out gunning poor felix :no:


Lol thread didn't turn out well for OP!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

nick-h said:


> the walking lunge video is a good watch dude got some moves


He looks like one of the Orcs from Lord of the Rings.

Although that can lunge easier, and dress better.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Jimboi said:


> Wanna be carefull deadlifting like this, gonna tear your back up good and proper!


It's his socks that seem to be making the biggest gains :lol:


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

I will buy you some new socks for Christmas

And a pull up bar


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

nick-h said:


> the walking lunge video is a good watch dude got some moves


I have met this man and he walks like this without the dumbbells. He also asks me for my spare change and has a bottle of vodka in his hand.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I think we've been trolled. No way is the op really that guy. I wish it were true, but I reckon its a current member thats posted this for a laugh.

Some of those videos are p!ss funny. The deadlift where he's shaking like a sh!tting dog is awesome. But drug free powerlifting? Sounds boring.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

nick-h said:


> the walking lunge video is a good watch dude got some moves


OMFG loool..

Wont see the OP again for sure haha


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I think we've been trolled. No way is the op really that guy. I wish it were true, but I reckon its a current member thats posted this for a laugh.
> 
> Some of those videos are p!ss funny. The deadlift where he's shaking like a sh!tting dog is awesome. But drug free powerlifting? Sounds boring.


I dunno... join date is a while ago haha!


----------



## muaythai (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like a heavy roider to me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2013)

I really enjoyed this, is there any chance you could do another video when you get 19 out?


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Any reason why you've avoided leg day for your entire life?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

im honestly confused after watching the op's youtube videos


----------



## Meatballs79 (May 10, 2013)

This must his leg day.......... Rocket!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

FFS sake OP, Put down the dumbells and get under the squat rack.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Great motivation op thank you


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Those lunges...oh Lord

Liking the lad in the background wearing gloves, for...squats


----------

